
Autism and the job hunt? - gaspoweredcat
Im currently looking for a new job but since the last time i had interviews etc i have been diagnosed with aspergers, while it doesnt change anything about me or the way i do things i am now &quot;labelled&quot; as having a disability&#x2F;mental illness&#x2F;whatever you call it<p>Since ive been diagnosed ive kept it pretty quiet, only a few members of family and close friends know about it but im wondering if its something i should be mentioning either in applications&#x2F;covering letter or at interview, it feels to me like the &quot;right&quot; thing is to disclose it at the outset but i also dont want it to harm my chances of getting a job.<p>Am i obligated to tell an employer about it? if im not is it wise to keep it to myself? i am capable of hiding my various quirks to the point that i just appear a bit weird, i just dont know if its the best course of action
======
cjbenedikt
Hi, I'm not on the spectrum but have worked with people who are. I personally
consider it an asset but I completely understand your concerns. I don't know
if you have to disclose it to a potential "normal" employer as I specifically
looked for people diagnosed with ASD. But there are significant job
opportunities for people on the spectrum now. Don't know if this helps at all.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
Thanks, my main concern is that im looking to take a job in support (with a
view to eventually getting to 3rd line or infrastructure support) i fear they
may dismiss me assuming that the social aspects will cause issues with
customer support.

Im willing to admit that under normal circumstances i will avoid phone calls
like the plague, but i actually have a very good phone manner, just because i
dont like it doesnt mean i cant be good at it however i wouldnt really blame
anyone for making the assumption that it wouldnt be for me.

at the moment im still planning on keeping it to myself i think, just hope i
dont slip up and mention it at some point

------
SQL2219
Do not disclose this. You have no obligation to do so. It will not increase
your chances of getting hired. Most people do not understand your diagnosis,
and will misinterpret what it means.

~~~
gaspoweredcat
exactly my fear, i just wasnt sure if it had somehow become more acceptable in
tech industry jobs these days

